# Eating Grass & Bloat?



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep, as well as many dogs, will graze on grass to self medicate for an upset stomach or to encourage vomiting (or b/c they like the taste, etc.).

If a dog has bloat (gastric dilatation volvulus) would they eat grass, or would they be too sick to try?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Depends on which stage they're in. Early stage one, potentially. Late stage one and into stage two, probably not.

I printed this chart out and have it hanging on my and my parents' refrigerators:


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks.

Unlike dogs with a tendency for bloat, Shep is not a deep chested dog. And, no Vet has ever shown concern about bloat in his case.

However, he is geriatric and I never know. His stomach has never been hollow, swollen, or hard ... or shown discomfort. Shep hasn't tried to vomit.

He has been anxious, uncomfortable, wanted to go outside, and whined once or twice. In the past year, variations have occurred 3 - 4 times, usually at night. Once, we went to the e-Vet, but weren't admitted, and they kindly diagnosed no apparent bloat (soft stomach without discomfort) for free. They offered to do a complete diagnosis, if it didn't get better on its on... which it did as we watched...

This last time, he walked around looking for grass to eat ... but the grass isn't growing yet .... He used to eat a lot of grass (Lab == goat), and that would make things better ...

I taught him to count and to read .... I wish I'd taught him to write... 

But,


----------



## iammax (May 7, 2020)

I have a small poodle who loves to eat grass most every day. She goes to the newest patch and just chomps away. She's been doing it since a pup. I think she just loves grass, or she has a stomach ache all the time. Any ideas?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over four years old, so I'm closing it to further replies. I urge you to start a new thread about your pup - you'll get more notice that way anyway. Feel free to join in any of our current discussions as well!


----------

